# I'm new and a fella! ~



## stayathomedad (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi guys

just wanted to introduce myself, I'm Nigel a Stay at Home Dad to twins following a long and hard road of IVF.

don't have much time, as I look after the kids during the day (they are 2 and half, boy/girl) and I also run a business on the web giving advise and products for parenting twins or more.

looking forward to chatting, asking and answering (sp) sorry not the best at spelling!

Nigel x
oh 

just noticed we have a spell checker, thank god for that


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Nigel  
What a great result!  
Its really nice to read stories such as yours I hope that you enjoy posting here at FF when you get the time!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
*
The Mens Room~*
CLICK HERE

Babydust Message board~ 
CLICK HERE

Twins Triplets & more!
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

on your twin  and  
welcome to the group hope you enjoy it here everyone is very supportive and helpful

leanne


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nigel

Just wanted to say welcome to FF and congratulations on your twins   .  Sounds like they keep you busy most days  

All the best

x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

just wanted to say a big hello and welcome to ff
lea-Anne xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hi nigel

just wanted to say hello and welcome too, sounds like wins keep you busy and running a business well done you      

i am very pleased that your journey was a positive one in the end as you said it was a long one xxxxxxx

take care xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah Nigel,

Congrats on your twins and welcome  

Andi x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Nigel

Nice to see you here, must be a lovely handful you have  

Am sure you will find some lovely support here

Larkles


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Nigel and welcome to the best website ever. I'm sure yours is great but this one is fab!  

Congrats on a successful IVF and on your twins, bet they keep you busy!

Come on over to the parents board, we'd love to see more dads over there.

Also you may be interested in the 'Stay at Home Mums' thread - I promise to change the title if you join us!!  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96854.225

Claire x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

glad you got a good outcome gives us all that little bit more hope..

keepinghope xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Nigel and welcome to FF  

Glad you found us although one word of warning.............this site is addictive!!!!!!   You must have your hands more than full looking after your beautiful twins so thought i should let you know now!!  

Hope you find this place to be a great source of information and support as we do.

Look forward to seeing you around on the boards.

Bib xxxxx


----------



## stayathomedad (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the warm welcome, looking forward to chatting more, what with this the twins, the business and Tamba Message board not sure if I'll have time to sleep, but then again just like the first 2 years of being a dad.

Just getting to grips with all the sections, threads or what ever they are called, so i could be lurking for a few days.

thanks

Nigel x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, Nigel, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Always lovely to see fellas joining up! Congratulations on your twins!

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF Nigel!!! Congrats on your beautiful twins!! 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## prawn (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on your twins!

 double trouble!!

Love prawn


----------

